# Some Cane Toad news



## RoryBreaker (Jul 24, 2014)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-07-24/cane-toads-push-to-colder-south-surprises-experts/5621946

gee, I hate toads.


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 30, 2014)

Their control isn't a huge priority for governments...simply because it doesn't grab votes....if anything the bleeding heart Greenies would call it cruel & demand their protection! I'm amazed they don't actively poison waterways like they do the land with 1080 baits. ....so yes, agreed zookieboi!


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 30, 2014)

I hate cane toads in Australia very much


----------



## SteveNT (Jul 31, 2014)

Nothing will happen until a pollie's dog in Canberra dies of bufotoxin.


----------



## RoryBreaker (May 10, 2015)

The next step in the animal welfare lunacy. 

http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...-ethics-red-tape/story-fnn8dlfs-1227348644229


----------



## Freeloader (May 10, 2015)

If they have adapted that easy to cooler climates what stops their next destination being victoria?


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 10, 2015)

just goes to show that you can't trust the govt to do anything right.They stuff everything they touch


----------

